# How much would you offer for renting grazing land?



## martinka (17 July 2007)

Hi guys. There must be a God after all. I found a grazing land via a land agent and they suggested I put an offer in based on the local going rate. I tried to call the council, but they said they would not give out how much they charge for renting a field as it is confidential.
The grass liveries around me are charged between £10-15 per week, but that is being a livery. My friend thinks somebody mentioned to her that the council charge only around £2.50 per acre, but I wonder if anybody is renting of a council or a farmer and knows otherwise?
I would be responsible for maintanance of the land, basically it would be leased to me and it is in NW London.
Any info please. Thank you!


----------



## seansheep (17 July 2007)

Annual Grazing License put down on paper reputably from a farmer via his land agent or solicitor - you should be looking at offering 100 pounds per year per acre round London and that is not necessarily with water connected but is with the land fenced. Land management down to you within the grazing agreement (i.e. you agree to deal with noxious weeds and to pooh pick); you agree not to erect structures on the land.

Don't forget the farmer will be already getting Single Farm Payment for his acreage which is around - say - £30 per acre per year depending on his historic entitlement and whether the land has been arable/setaside or whatever.

So I'd offer £100 per acre per year - unless there is a lot of competition or the farmer has a good historic entitlement from the SFP in which case it could go as high as £200 peracre per year - but I'd expect connected water with that and a decent hedge to provide shelter plus access from a road with a secured gate and decent fencing


----------



## martinka (17 July 2007)

thank you so much for the info!


----------



## MizElz (17 July 2007)

i rent an acre of grazing land from a farmer and its £10 per week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkeymad (17 July 2007)

I previously paid £10 per horse per week from a farmer, but Coucil lease varies according to area and  demand


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 July 2007)

As far as agricultural land is concerned a farmer with a life tenancy would be paying about £70 - £110 per acre.

With equestrian land (land that has had change of use from agricultural to equestrian it could be as much as 5 times as much.

A local land agent will be able to tell you what the market rent should be in a specific area.


----------



## Faithkat (17 July 2007)

I rent a field with a friend, from the local Council and we had to to bid for it initially.  We were a bit p*ssed off as we ended up bidding about 40% more than the previous tenant (another friend of mine) but what can you do.  The field is about a mile from each of our homes so is really convenient.  It's 3.8 acres and costs £655 for a 10 month lease (we have to be off it December and January) plus £60 for actual legal grazing licence paperwork.  We are responsible for all fencing, gates and grassland management.  We paid to have water laid on but that wasn't much as there was already a water main adjacent.  we also lease another field from SouthernWater about 100 yards down the same lane and that's a 364 day lease.  It's just over £300 for about 1.5 acres and a brick building converted into 2 stables.  Again we are responsible for all maintenance, fencing etc.  There is no water laid on to the smaller field (and it belongs to the Water Board!) so we have to bring it down from the other one which is a bit of a pain and there's no electricity.


----------

